# ماذا تعرف عن.......مراوح الطائرة



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

اليوم حاب أتكلم عن المرواح(Propellers) بشكل مفصل وبسيط وراح أحاول أجمع أكبر 

قدر من المعلومات الأساسية عشان يكون عندنا فكرة واضحة عنها








تستخدم المراوح (propellers) لتحويل الطاقة الناتجة عن الاحتراق داخل المحرك إلى 

قوة دفع (Thrust) . وبما أن أغلب المحركات الحديثة هي Turbojet أو Turbofan 
فإنه يتم استخدامها لتدوير المراوح.

يكون شكل المروحة أقرب إلى شكل الجناح فلو نظرنا إليها من مقطع جانبي فإننا نشاهد شكل 

الجناح (Airfoil) 

قبل أن أبدء بالشرح عن المروحة يجب أن أتحدث عن بعض المصطلحات الهامة :





كل المراوح الحديثة تحتوي على ريشتين (Blades) على الأقل وتكون متصلة في المنتصف 

بقطعة تسمى المحور (Hub) تقوم على تثبيت جميع الريش بعامود التوصيل بالمحرك

(Crankshaft) أو إلى (Reduction Gear box)

كما في الطائرات الكبيرة مثل طائرة C-130

الجزء القريب من المحور أو ال(Hub) في الريشة يسمى (Blade shank)

والجزء البعيد أي على طرف الريشة يسمى (Blade tip)





كل ريشة (Blade) تحتوي على حافة أمامية (Leading Edge) 

وحافة خلفية (Trailing Edge) وهناك أيضاً الوتر (Chord line) وهو خط وهمي 

يصل بين الحافتين الأمامية والخلفية. الجزء المنحني من الريشة يسمى (Blade back) 

أما الجزء المستوي أو المستقيم فيسمى (Blade face) والزاوية التي تكون بين مستوى 

دوران الريشة والوتر تسمى بزاوية الريشة (Blade angle)





كل ريشة في المروحة تقوم بدور جناح يدور حركة دائرية لينتج لنا عامل الرفع (Lift) وتقوم 

المروحة على سحب الطائرة خلال الهواء

في الطائرات القديمة كانت المروحة تتكون من قطعة واحدة تحتوي على ريشتين وكانت 

مصنوعة من الخشب أو الحديد. وقد كانت ذات شكل ثابت أما الآن فأصبحت كل ريشة على 

حده وأيضاً تتحرك بزاوية بسيطة 

تجتمع كل الريش في المحور ال(Hub) وتثبت عن طريق إستخدام حلقات ربط 

(Clamping rings) كل نهاية ريشة ال(Blade shank) تكون على شكل إسطوانة 

وفي بعض التصاميم تكون نهاية الريشة خارج المحور لذلك تستخدم ال(Blade cuffs) 

وهي قطعة ذات شكل إنسيابي لها نفس شكل ال(Airfoil) مصنوعة من صفائح الألمنيوم

(Sheet metal) أو من الألياف المركبة (Composite). توضع الBlade cuffs 

على الBlade shank وهي تستخدم لزيادة وإنسيابية جريان الهواء لتبريد المحرك ويتم 

تثبيتها عن طريق مواد لاصقة قوية جداً 













نظرية المروحة (Propeller theory) :


عندما تدور المروحة في الهواء تتكون منطقة قليلة الضغط (Low pressure) 

أمام الريشة كما يحدث في جناح الطائرة تندمج مع منطقة عالية الضغط خلف الريشة مما يسمح 

للمروحة بإنتاج معامل الدفع (Thrust) . كمية الدفع المنتجة تعتمد على عاملين هما :

1-زاوية الهجوم (Angle of attack) للريشة 

2-إتجاه الرياح المصاحبة (Relative winds)

هناك عدة قوى تؤثر على فعالية المروحة (Propeller) :

Centrifugal force
Thrust bending force
Torque Bending force
Aerodynamic twisting force
Centrifugal twisting force

وهذا الرسم يوضح القوى المؤثرة على المروحة





تقسيم المراوح :

تنقسم المراوح إلى عدة أنواع وتصنيفات :

أول تصنيف من حيث مكان المروحة في الطائرة

إذا كانت في الأمام تسمى (Tractor propeller)

إذا كانت في الخلف تسمى (Pusher-type propeller)







معظم الطائرات تكون مجهزة بالنوع (Tractor propeller)

ولكن يوجد بعض الطائرات البحرية (Seaplanes) والبرمائية (Amphibious) 

تكون مجهزة ب(Pusher-type propeller)

ليس هناك أي إختلاف في الأداء بين النوعين ولكن يعتمد على شكل وتصميم الطائرة والأوضاع 

المحيطة بها مثال على ذلك :

في الطائرات العادية التي لها مسافة قصيرة بين المروحة والأرض من الممكن حدوث إصابة ل

(Pusher-type propeller) لأنه عند تحرك الطائرة بسرعة على الأرض تقوم 

العجلات برمي الحصى والحجاة الصغيرة إلى الخلف ومن الممكن أن تصيب المروحة لذلك 

يفضل إستخدام هذا النوع على الطائرات المائية.

التصنيف الثاني يعتمد على طريقة وضع الريشة (Pitch) :
أبسط نوع هو المروحة الثابتة (Fixed propeller) :
يصمم هذا النوع على حسب نوع الطائرة وسرعتها وسرعة دوران المروحة لذلك إذا كنا نريد أن 

تكون الطائرة ذات أداء متميز في الإقلاع والهبوط نضع الريشة على زاوية صغيرة

(Low blade angle)

وتسمى هذه المروحة ب(climb propeller) ومن ناحية أخرى إذا وضعنا الريشة بزاوية 

كبيرة (High blade angle) تسمح هذه الوضعية بزيادة سرعة الطائرة وكذلك زيادة

الإرتفاع لذلك يعتمد هذا النوع من المراوح على طبيعة إستخدام الطائرة ولذلك يجب تحديد 

زاوية الريشة عند صنع المروحة.





وهي تشبه النوع السابق من حيث أنه لا يمكن تغيير الزاوية في الرحلة ولكن من الممكن تغييرها 

على الأرض. يوجد هذا النوع من المراوح في الطائرات المصنوعة مابين 1920 – 1940
النوع الثالث (Controllable pitch): 

يتميز هذا النوع بإمكانية التحكم بزاوية الريشة خلال دورانها 

النوع الرابع (automatic propeller) :
هذا النوع هو الأحدث والأكثر تميز حيث أن قائد الطائرة يحدد السرعة المطلوبة (RPM) 

وتقوم المروحة بإختيار أحسن وضعية للريش بصورة أوتوماتيكية. وتم أيضاً تطوير المراوح 

ليكون بها خاصية الوضع العكسي (Reversible pitch) وهو ما يسمح بدوران المروحة 

بزاوية سلبية (Negative angle) أي أن الريشة لا تعطي دفع ولكن العكس مما تدفع 

الهواء إلى الأمام بدلاً من الخلف. تستخدم هذه الميزة في الهبوط القصير وتساعد في تحرك 

الطائرة على الأرض بصورة سلسة أكثر.






أيضاً هناك خاصية (Featherable propeller) :
كلمة (Feather) تعني ريشة الطائر. عند تعطل المحرك وتوقف المروحة عن الدوران 

يصطدم الهواء بالريش مما يشكل عائق يجعل الطائرة تبطئ في الرحلة لذلك يقوم قائد الطائرة 

بإختيار وضعية (Feather) لتكون زاوية الحافة الأمامية والخلفية على مستوى واحد 

وبشكل متوازي.


(هل حاولت أن تضع ذراعك ممدودة خارج نافذة السيارة. ماذا سيحدث إذا يدك ممدودة بشكل 

موازي لتيار الهوائي؟؟ سيكون من السهل عبور الهواء حول يدك وبصورة متوازية لكن إجعل 

زاوية قليلة تحدث بوضع يدك بشكل مائل ماذا سيحدث؟! سوف ترتفع يدك عالياً مع دفعة إلى 

الخلف.!!





هذه صورة مختصرة عن المراوح


----------



## عبدالعزيز الحمدان (13 يناير 2008)

ياعطيك العافية على المعلومات:56:


----------



## م المصري (13 يناير 2008)

جميل ... جميل جدا


----------



## fullbank (13 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم عبدالعزيز والمصري


----------



## ماهر83 (11 فبراير 2008)

ياريت تعطينا طرية سهلة وبدائية لعمل مروحة من الخشب يكون طولها 60سم تقريبا ولك كل اشكر


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

عمل مميز وجهد واضح المعالم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## aalsawah (15 فبراير 2008)

أنت رجل عظيم هذا أقل ما أستطيع قوله
نريد أن نعلم نسب الطائرة نسبة الجناح ألي طول أو وزن جسم الطائرة ومساحة الجناح وطول وعرض الزيل ومستوى زاوية الجناح علي الجسم في المستوى الأفقى ولك عظيم شكرىaalsawah***********


----------



## 3adel (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
بودي إضافة بعض التوضيحات حول موضوع المراوح propellers - helices 
قد يتسائل المهتمين بالطيران أنه رغم التطور الهائل في تكنولوجيا الدفع . و مع ذلك مازال المصممون يستخدمون الدفع بالمراوح و الجواب هو أنه يوجد معامل مهم جدا في علم الدفع يسمى ب مردود الدفع rendement de propulsion 
و هو نسبة العمل المقدم من طرف قوة الدفع الناتجة على قيمة الزيادة في الطاقة الحركية المكتسبة من طرف الهواء-الغاز المار بالمحرك
و على أساس قيمة هذا المردود يتم إختيار المحرك المناسب للطائرة في مجال الإستعمال
و المحرك الذي ينتج عنه الدفع بالمروحة هو الأكبر من حيث مردود الدفع و لو أن سرعة الطائرة أبطئ نسبيا - و يمكن بسهولة إثبات ذلك حسابيا-
أما محرك الدفع النفاث فمردوده صغير رغم السرعة الكبيرة
تحياتي


----------



## alhorani (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي شرح مختصر


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا 
موضوع جميل


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذي المعلومه​


----------



## MastaMinds (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع و المليء بالمعلومات المفيدة التي لا يعرفها الكثير
معظم الناس يتجهون نحو المحركات التوربينية و لا يعلمون أن هناك أبحاث تعمل حاليا في مجال الPropeller
مثل محركات
Unducted Fan
Propfan Engine


----------



## وقاص حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا ع هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

موضوع جميل بقي وضع برامج لحساب قياسات المرحة


----------



## hardgetting (29 يونيو 2015)

تسلم


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​...................
​


----------

